# Upholstery...Can it be removed?



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Can I strip off the upholstery from the seats? They are filthy and I want to put them (the fabric) in the washing machine. That spray-on cleaner stuff really doesn't cut it especially considering it's a 15 year old car.


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

Did you find a zipper? No, you can't throw them in the fucking washer.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well you can but it depends on how well you can so... Or rip it off and redo the seats


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Steelheart (Sep 7, 2005)

Centurion said:


> Can I strip off the upholstery from the seats? They are filthy and I want to put them (the fabric) in the washing machine. That spray-on cleaner stuff really doesn't cut it especially considering it's a 15 year old car.


I recommend some nice seat covers. You could also try one of those little carpet cleaners (the hand held size).

Steelheart


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah just rip it off and stick it in the washer machine have fun getting it back on lol

does the headliner come off? i know these cars are like legos and everything just clips into place but does the headliner just come off so i can re-cover it?


----------



## Darkseid (Jun 12, 2008)

fleck said:


> Did you find a zipper? No, you can't throw them in the fucking washer.


i found one in my nx seats


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

94 Sentra-XE said:


> yeah just rip it off and stick it in the washer machine have fun getting it back on lol
> 
> does the headliner come off? i know these cars are like legos and everything just clips into place but does the headliner just come off so i can re-cover it?


Yeah, you unscrew everything that is over the headliner, and it basically just pops right off. Be careful not to bend it though. I did that to mine when I pulled it off, but I gonna toss it regardless.


----------



## ANNEX1600 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would swap out the seats. If your gonna stip em, your gonna have to basically get them reupholstered anyway. either or. Why put in half the effort and not go the rest of the way?


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

THAT'S MY QUESTION FOR THE 90-10'S GREASE MONKEYS....
WHY THE HELL DON'T YOU STOP YOUR BS, AND GO ALL THE WAY?

how many cars out there are just ducttaped together for the next buyer?

how many ppl out there get a car they trully want to restore but realize how badly the previous owner ducttaped it for the sell?

how many of these car that you value good enough for your paycheck will end up recycled cuz you just ducttape them until the wrecking yard cashes in the metal?


*ahem*

your best bet is to reapoulster (eff off, i'm drunk), or to replace, or to throw on a seat cover.

upholstery.. (ha! ;p..), isn't cheap. it's why even muscle cars don't always get it... only those that sell again.
it's about the same price as BODY/PAINT.

you want to play, you have to pay.


----------



## slo94b13 (Aug 5, 2007)

sorry to say but the guy above me is right 100% i found a car at the nearest pull a part got some good looking interior i might go get me some stuff out of... try that ? or seat covers lol 
good luck


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

Or you can get a couple of racing seats on ebay for about $300. From what I've read you end up having to get a little fabrication to get them mounted, but hey, they look nice and I read they feel great for $300 a pair (but when you think about it, office chairs are more complex and super comfy and only cost like $100... so why should car seats cost $900, just because they say 'Sparco'???).


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well, i got the seatback fabric off. The upholstery is held on with metal eye clips (whatever the official name) on the bottom and half way up the back. Not sure about throwing them in the washer...I'll have to consult the old lady about that...I don't want them to shrink. No doubt putting those clips back on will be a bitch. The seat bottom looks easier to remove because the underside has plenty of access. Now that I know it's doable, I'll remove the seat from the car to make the job quicker.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

good job man..
that's how a true car-lover goes at it...
trial n error... w/ some experience learned over time.

did you have to cut the stitching at all or did it all come off with just the clips?

and i honestly think that washing your seat covers won't shrink them.. there's a chance, but i don't think they will for the type of fabric they are.

it's not cotton.. but i don't want to say for sure and then they shrink on ya.

either way, it's worth a shot now that you've got em off.

if anything, if they do shrink, try expanding the seam like someone would do with a pair of pants. it's just fabric after all. hell.. might look nice with a lil black fabric accent, ey?


----------



## ANNEX1600 (Jul 2, 2008)

This is what I was suggesting - its probably not as easy as it looks to install but hey you gotta throw the old ones back on anyway, why not upgrade while its easier? 
eBay Motors: 93 94 95 96 97 98 NISSAN 240SX S14 LEATHER SEAT COVER (item 360068944929 end time Jul-19-08 01:13:29 PDT)


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

;]

...throw your own colors on the seats.


----------

